# Newbie needing some help identifying some wood.



## aypaulie (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,
Recently bought my first smoker (COS so far I have only smoker a couple of racks of ribs using Jack Daniels chips (best food I have ever eaten).
I have since got hold of a couple of pieces of wood and was hoping you could help me identify them, and tell me if they would be any good for smoking.

Thanks in advance new to smoking and to forums. The wood is from Norfolk England if that helps.


----------



## aypaulie (Jul 13, 2015)

20150713_184021.jpg



__ aypaulie
__ Jul 13, 2015


----------



## aypaulie (Jul 13, 2015)

20150713_184004.jpg



__ aypaulie
__ Jul 13, 2015


----------



## cedar eater (Aug 6, 2015)

Let me first say that it's really hard to tell from these photos and I'm not familiar with a lot of trees from regions other than my own. Furthermore, I have no idea if you are anywhere close to the Northeastern US where the trees I'm familiar with are, because you haven't filled in your location or any other locations that the wood might have come from.

Having said that, A, B, and C have much in common with White Spruce and nothing apparent that rules it out. D has what looks like a soft pith down the center and that makes me think White or Green Ash. The smooth bark on it reminds me of the bark on the branches at the top of a large ash or maple tree, but the wood looks more like ash.


----------

